# 'Twin towers' warship sets sail (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A warship built from the salvaged steel of the World Trade Center buildings is to be reunited with the city it was named after.

More from BBC News...


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

The *USS New York* is set to arrive in New York harbour on 2 November 2009. Seven and a half tons of the steel used in its construction came from the rubble from the World Trade Center. Steel from the World Trade Center was melted down at Amite Foundry and Machine in Amite, Louisiana to form part of the ship's bow section.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

My wish is that it is equipped with missiles capable of finding Bin Ladens cave,
and it gets a 100% success rate with the 1st one fired.


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

What a strange looking craft, maybe it is me out of fashion?

Boseley


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

I think its one of those new fangled stealth ship's by the look of her?


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Twin Towers' warship to enter NY (BBC News)*

A warship built with steel salvaged from the World Trade Center arrives in New York, the city after which it was named.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> I think its one of those new fangled stealth ship's by the look of her?


The U.S. Navy used to name battleships after States and cruisers after Cities. The last USS New York was an old dreadnought, the sistership of the battleship USS Texas that is currently preserved at San Jacinto, Texas. However, this USS New York is an amphibious landing ship, similar in purpose to HMS Intrepid and HMS Fearless that served in the Royal Navy for so many years.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking at the photo it appears that the ship has her own 'twin towers.'
Quite appropriate!


----------



## ssr481 (Feb 2, 2008)

USS New York was BB-34, commissioned in 1911 and decommissioned and scrapped in 1946 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_New_York_(BB-34).

However, the last ship named USS New York City was SSN-696, a Los Angeles class attack submarine - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_New_York_City_(SSN-696)

USS New York, LPD-21, is one of the new _San Antonio_-class amphibious transport dock-type ships. She's also one of three named to honor those who died on September 11, 2001, the other two being - 

USS Arlington - LPD-24, scheduled to be commissioned sometime next year
USS Somerset - LPD-25, scheduled to be launched sometime next year


----------



## philabos (Oct 23, 2009)

I was able to visit this vessel in New York on 11/4. It is obvious New Yorkers are immensely proud of her. A couple in their 60's were in front of me viewing the bow with tears in their eyes - perhaps relatives of one of the victims of the terrible attack. 
I have attached some photos perhaps of interest.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me when She is due to sail from NY as My wife is going over there on the 22 Nov for a short break. Is there any chance that the ship will still be there then ? if there is a chance that the vessel will still be there then what berth would She be lying at.


----------



## philabos (Oct 23, 2009)

She is at Pier 88, 12th Ave near 48th Street on west side of Manhattan.
Last day open is Nov 11 and she sails on Nov 12.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*US launches 'Twin Towers' warship (BBC News)*

The USS New York, a warship built with steel salvaged from the World Trade Center, goes into service.

More from BBC News...


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

philabos said:


> She is at Pier 88, 12th Ave near 48th Street on west side of Manhattan.
> Last day open is Nov 11 and she sails on Nov 12.


Thanks Philabos. I guess She is going to miss It. Lets hope The USNS New York comes to the UK.


----------

